# Top 3 photos



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What are your favourite photos of your dogs? Post up to three, but no more than, make it a bit of a challenge 

Mine are:

Todd:

Todd by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


Todd running towards me by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


088 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr

Maddy

131 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


Maddy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


Maddy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are just too awesome selection, great idea.. :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

They are lovely pics especially the 2nd 1 :thumbup: off to search the deep dark depths of the pc for pics


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Boomer



























Bertie



























Teagan



























Skye



























Star


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Arni and Molly









with a friend









friend and protector


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Harvey



















Bracken



















and my fave of all


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

awww only 3? so unfair i have billions to choose from!!!

ok no.1 - when it snowed in November(Tummels first snow) and he went mad(snowed again on Saturday...went mad again i think i'll move to Alaska)










no.2 - taking him to the park for the first time at 12 weeks old and him being offlead( early september it was roasting up here!) with my OH in the pic










and no.3 - Tummels smiling pic


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous photos everyone!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

This has to be my favourite of the two of them.....










I love this one of Indie, she's such a cracking character.










And I love this close up of Tau


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

These are some of my fave pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

and another of Shadow


----------



## EBT (Aug 27, 2010)

Cav









Dede









Lara









Daisy









Dede and Lara









Cav and Lara









My gorgeous bullies, including Dede, the best dog I've ever had who was taken far too young.


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

I've not got many of my Daisy dog as we have not had her long but my favourite photo ever is of my son and my mums dear old ebt girl who sadly went to rainbow bridge last year aged 12, after a lifetime of health problems :sad:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

My Labrador Mylo:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Archie


----------

